# December 1955 Schwinn Racer



## bikepaulie (Nov 11, 2019)

Showing off one of my favorites to pass on the smiles on this dreary night. (nfs).


----------



## rennfaron (Nov 11, 2019)

Super clean!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 11, 2019)

Very nice.  Very well preserved graphics and striping!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 11, 2019)

bikepaulie said:


> Showing off one of my favorites to pass on the smiles on this dreary night. (nfs).
> 
> View attachment 1094326




I have an orange one.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 12, 2019)

Super nice condition!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 12, 2019)

Love it!
I have a '56 model in 21" frame size, but it's not near as nice as yours.


----------



## Sven (Dec 10, 2019)

Super nice bikes @bikepaulie  and @Eric Amlie .Nice green color.


----------

